
Go's errors vs. exceptions - heppu
https://medium.com/@henri.t.koski/gos-errors-vs-exceptions-6e106c0fbc66
======
heppu
I wrote this post based on my experience in one year project where the team
grew from 10 to 100 people while writing Go and Java.

